# Self Centering Drill Bits - Installing Kreg tracks for clamping, jigs



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Self centering bits sure do come in handy!

I bought the three piece set by Snappy from Woodcraft, which are the same style and they work very well.

I wish I had looked on Amazon first though, as they have other brands for half of what I paid, and I think they're all pretty much the same.


----------



## J123 (Dec 29, 2011)

wow, it's been awhile since i have seen a radial arm saw like that.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Self centering bits are great as long as they're the good ones. I first tried General (just because I saw it first) and was not impressed. I now use VixBits ( http://vixbitsonline.com/ ) and have had the same great luck you apparently found with Isomax.

P.S. That is one stout RAS, but please tell me you have a blade guard and don't use it as pictured.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

I got the three piece set in 1978 and they were called ViX bits then from a company called Liechtung. They are super for installing butt and piano hinges accurately.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

John - the RAS is still undergoing restoration, the blade guard which is huge is sitting my shop sink awaiting cleaning and painting.

Jeff - yep that saw was manufactured in 1952, its a big mostly cast iron beast that takes 12"-14" blades.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like it was a good purchase, congrats

Ever notice how the blade looks bigger when the guard is off


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

Norman that's a 12" blade, here's one next to a 10" blade. They look even bigger and scarier in person.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Do not, I repeat do not, buy ANYTHING from General. They take some great ideas of tools and fixturing and find a way to F… it up manufacturing it, to sell for the cheapest cost and price.
They need to be extinct.
They are the duplicate of B&D, with Craftsman a close second.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Bought my set of vix bits in the early 70's, still going strong.


----------



## Jokker78 (Oct 2, 2013)

I have some kobalt ones that look just like yours do. I love them.


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

I think I need to get a set of these, I have had this problem when I was building my router table. Will definitely be looking into these, thanks for the review


----------

